# Dust mat



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

What do you use to clean saw dust off your feet so it doesn't track through the house? Drug house gets so full of sawdust so quickly after a few times through I need to clean off the rug.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Everend said:


> What do you use to clean saw dust off your feet so it doesn't track through the house? Drug house gets so full of sawdust so quickly after a few times through I need to clean off the rug.


Drug house ? Geez you gotta find a nicer neighbourhood lol 

I have the same problem (the dust issue not the drug stuff ) , and will be curious to see the recommendations


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Voice to Text failed me again


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have one of those foot scrapers that hold both feet and is covered with round brushes, then a mat inside the door.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I take mine off on the front porch before I go inside. What did you want it to say Everend? I can change it.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

I was trying to say, "The mat gets so full of sawdust so quickly after only a few times through the door I need to clean off the rug." I thought about trying to edit it but started laughing each time I read it like that, so I decided to let everyone else find humor in it too.


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

If you have that much sawdust I think you may need more dust collection at your tools.
I do have a small rug type mat at the door of the shop but it is good for at least a few weeks before it needs cleaning.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I take mine off on the front porch before I go inside.


My shop (garage) is attached so it's strait from the sawdust into the house. I wear work boots, so not the easiest to remove each time. Also I have a 5 & 6 year old boys, so I'm fighting a loosing battle but who knows maybe someone out there has a brilliant idea.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

herrwood said:


> If you have that much sawdust I think you may need more dust collection at your tools.
> I do have a small rug type mat at the door of the shop but it is good for at least a few weeks before it needs cleaning.


TRUE. My biggest offenders are 
1. Table Saw - I have the DW745. It does have dust collection below but the problem is with this design the side of the lower blade guard is only about 2/3 up the blade. The upper portion of the blade is open (under the table) so when the blade is tilted the guard doesn't hit the bottom of the table. I've thought about trying to fabricate a flexible shield but it's never made it high enough on the list of projects.
2. Round over bit in Colt - I've seen various shop built dust collection ideas for this one, just haven't got around to making any yet. I did buy dust ports for my new Dewalt router but they don't get enough of the dust to justify the frustration of wrangling the hose.
3. Circular saw - I really want to get a track saw and throw the Makita away.
4. Surface planer DW734 - the dust port doesn't stay put on the tool
5. actually... that's a long list that could keep going but dinner's hot so...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm actually considering buying a second pair of work boots . Walk to the mud room and swap boots .
I'm fat , so I leave my laces loose so that my steel toe boots slide off and on like slippers


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I'm actually considering buying a second pair of work boots . Walk to the mud room and swap boots .
> I'm fat , so I leave my laces loose so that my steel toe boots slide off and on like slippers


I don't think weight has anything to do with it I am not over weight closer to thin and I threw away the laces to my boots a long time ago. Maybe a lazy thing, that would be a better description of me.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Since you explained the typo I'll leave it. It has gotten a few laughs.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Everend, maybe you could consider one of these - they're used at golf courses to scrape mud/dirt off shoes and situated near entrances. Don't know how much they cost.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

4" paint brush.

Brush everything down before I leave the room, from my head downwards (while still wearing the dust mask!). Most days I wear sandals because of medical problems, so I sit down, take off the sandals and brush my feet as well as inside the sandals. then just vacuum the floor.

Doesnt help, she still complains.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

We have these kind of slippers that go over work boots when we enter people's dwellings , but there a pita to put on . Just a thought


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I have been wearing crocs. No I have not dropped anything yet. To walk from the shop I have to walk outside 20 feet to the house on a side walk. It has been raining lately so I take them off when I come in the back door. It is real easy to step out of the crocs. Saw dust does not stick to them. Slides right off. Also they are water proof. 

In the cold now I am wearing socks but in the summer bare feet.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The shoe scraper brush is about $20 on Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/Scraper-Orig...24830&sr=8-2&keywords=golf+shoe+scraper+brush.

Another option: Rubber-Cal "Herringbone" Coir Boot Scraper Brush, 2.5 by 12 by 13-Inch https://www.amazon.com/Rubber-Cal-H...81125037&sr=8-1&keywords=mud+scraper+door+mat

I just use a rough surface rug and vaccum it out now and again. You could consider making your own with brushes on a wooden grice on top of a low box that's hooked up to your DC unit. 

What does the best for me, however, is stamping my feet on a concrete porch a few times before entering the house. I agree that better DC would make some difference.


----------



## Wood1Hawk (Dec 7, 2016)

For the sake of being quick you could slip on plastic bags maybe.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Everend: Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Everend said:


> What do you use to clean saw dust off your feet so it doesn't track through the house? Drug house gets so full of sawdust so quickly after a few times through I need to clean off the rug.


vacuum...
you need to remove the the dust.. not just knock it off...
if it's still an issue, no matter what you do it may be an OCD/drama issue and those a tough ones to work with/round...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Carpet sample, which gets vacuumed frequently, is inside the shop door. I have a cheap throw rug outside the shop as extra insurance. This rug gets taken outside and shaken vigorously while holding my breath. It is thin so the Shop Vac sucks it up and won't let go.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Knothead47 said:


> It is thin so the Shop Vac sucks it up and won't let go.


vent the hose or the head for less suction...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Stick, shaking the rug is how I get my weekly exercise! I shake the rug and then go inside for a cup of joe and a cookie.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> if it's still an issue, no matter what you do it may be an OCD/drama issue and those a tough ones to work with/round...


On one hand, thankfully there is no OCD/drama issues related here. Regardless, I know the sawdust makes a mess and I have young boys who want to come out and help daddy work. Half the time they come out in sock feet (which REALLY picks up the sawdust). So far the best option I've seen suggested is the brush caddy. That seems most likely to wipe off the wood without clogging like a rug does. Maybe use that as a first step, then the rug/door mat as a final wipe before coming inside.

thanks
Everend


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Everend said:


> I have young boys who want to come out and help daddy work. Half the time they come out in sock feet (which REALLY picks up the sawdust).
> thanks
> Everend


injuries just waiting to happen...
I'd put a stop to that...


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

The only time I get covered with saw dust is when I use my router table. I move it out side, Place a box fan so it blows past me and away, run my shop vac at the blade and y it to the lower section of the router table, but I still get covered with dust.
I use my air tank to blow my self clean, while still wearing my breathing mask and goggles.
The compressor is always on and it just takes a moment to clean up. Then I have a 40 foot walk to the back door though grass, so a rug at the back door works just fine.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> injuries just waiting to happen...
> I'd put a stop to that...


 Yes, I send them right back in for shoes.


----------

